# gun oil????



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

As far as lubricants go. I see them for bikes and other equipment. Has anyone ever used gun oil to lube thier chain? or shounldn't you? I know gun oil has rust preventive in it.


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

CLP is what we call it in the Army, stands for Clean, Lubricates and Protects, I have used it for lubing a chain but this oil is very "wet" and drips all over the place for a chain application. I always have to go over the chain with a rag after applying it to clean up the extra wetness. It never really seems to completely dry out, and my chain becomes a wet mess slinging black goop all over the frame after using it. It does however lubricate very well.

I just prefer a more dry lube than this and my favorites are the Pedro Wax type lube and a Campagnolo (heresy!) semi-dry lube that is hard as hell to find and is like all Campy stuff, a bit pricey... I save the Campy oil for the dry season here in Korea and I use Pedro's for the wet season.

The only time I've actually used CLP was when I ran out of lube and didn't want to pay the exhorbitant prices our LBS charges for bike lube. I ordered lube on the net and reverted to CLP because we have gallons of that stuff in our armory...

There are other kinds of weapons lube called LSA which is used above -10F and LAW which is used on arctic weather, from 10F below. I haven't tried either on a bike.

Another kind of lube that I use in weapons and have used in a bike is Militec-1, which is used not only by the military (as the name implies) but it can also be used on motorcycles, automobiles, buses, etc. We love Militec because their stuff works and they send their oil for free to service members (talk about military benefits: free lube). It's a very thin oil and it dries better than CLP but it's still a wet lube that won't completely dry. You can check out their stuff at Militec1.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Demonsmasher, try a forum search for Gun Butter. There was a discussion about chain lube a week or so back and there were a couple of guys swearing by this stuff. 
Gun stuff isn't exactly easy to find here in the UK (thankfully).
Peace,
Steve


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> Gun suff isn't exactly easy to find here in the UK (thankfully).


It is here in the US, thankfully.


----------



## Proformance Cycle (May 28, 2004)

Demonsmasher:

What about all the "GAK" dripping off onto the trails? Use something BIO!


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Yep, gun oil is definitely not bio... but so isn't teflon oil used on shocks and a lot of other bikes lubes...


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

can you use the pedros syn lube on shocks?


----------

